# Custom Diamond Frame Bicycle Pictures



## cl222 (Jan 25, 2013)

Please post a picture of your custom diamond frame bike. I have a 1980s road bike that i am thinking of making into a custom bike and i am interested to see what other people have come up with.
Or just post a picture of any custom bike. I am open to all ideas.


----------



## sam (Jan 26, 2013)

a simple example




Hers something a bit more complated--called retro-direct.Spreading the frame/ two freewheels/lots of chain/and you get two gears.one pealding forward the other by peadling backward.



Hear's a 28" wheeled raleight I added alum rims/V-brakes/derailler and 5 speed block to.



Or do a nice fixed gear


----------



## cl222 (Jan 26, 2013)

Those are some nice bikes. I have decided to get a different frame for my custom bike. Still a diamond frame but i would hate to see the bike i was going to take apart ruined because all the parts down to the tubes are original. I like how simple but nice the first bike was.


----------



## REC (Mar 17, 2013)

*Simple Bike*

This one started out kinda ugly, and the end reslut was a much simpler and easier on the eye rider.

Before and after:


----------

